# Oscars photo's =D



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

i have a 70gallon tank that will be minimun decor
i would like to get a baby oscar and keep him by himself, *** had oscars before,
but i want to be 100% sure i LOVE this oscar if i am to keep just him.

i only want to buy a really nice one, but i can't find a site that lists ALL the types

so i simply want all of you to post pictures of your O's!
if you can get a Then and Now pic when they are young too that would be great!
this can help me decide which one to get =)

p.s the tank currently has africans in that i am getting rid of.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a red oscar and a "common" oscar (wild coloration). It is a tiger oscar but mostly shows as this olive color, only displays the vivid black stripes if he is angry. At first i was upset the tiger didnt display his stripes more often then others have since told me they are pretty rare and mine is unique , they all oooh and ahh over it so that made me feel better LOL. I have not seen one like mine anywhere else for many years if at all (i used to keep them about 15 yrs ago ) so i think they are probably right about them being pretty rare now. They are 12+ inch and I got them full grown as rescues so i dont have any baby pics.

Here is a short video :

http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff186/amandas_photo_2007/?action=view&current=oscarvideo021.flv

Here is the common red oscar(pumpkin orange)










Here is the common oscar (often called green or wild coloration)










Here is the same fish showing his tiger stripes when the mood suits him :


----------



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

thanks for the reply!
that orange coloured oscar is amazing!
did you get it from asia?

*** had 2 in the past. a regular coloured one, only with more stripes =P you wouldve liked it
and the other was a lemon oscar. so it had a yellow body and a green head

thanks for the pics!


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

here are some pictures of my pair since they were young, red one is the male and yellow is the female:

*18 months ago* when I got them, actually started fish keeping, ( guess he was 4-5 months old )










*16 months ago:*










*14 months ago* when they paired off:




























*8 months ago*, some days before their first spawn:










*2.5 months ago*, their second spawn:










*1 month ago:*










*right now, with new babies:*










also I have many pics of one of their babies since the birthday till now ( about 8 months ), think I'll post them later, sick of uploading the pic right now! lol


----------



## cale262 (Jul 7, 2008)

That's a kewl pic...


>


here's my little tiger when I first brought him home on th 12th of June...









Two weeks later on the 26 of June...









And on the 26th of July...he grew 4"s in 6 weeks and is still as hungry as day one...


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Here's a few other types-

Lutino veil tail









Lutino Tiger









Lutino


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Here's mine when I first got him:








A few months later:








and now, 2 years later:


----------



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

thanks for all the pics guys!


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Here's a picture of my red oscar when he was just a baby! Soooo tiny back then....










This picture isn't very recent but it's a good representation of what he looks like now, the only difference is he's grown a bit more....


----------



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

what would be the advantage to keeping an oscar as aposed to another large CA/SA cichlid?
cause i can't make my mind up what i would like out of a few species


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ said:


> what would be the advantage to keeping an oscar as aposed to another large CA/SA cichlid?
> cause i can't make my mind up what i would like out of a few species


personality, they are truly 'wet pets'


----------



## 96firebird (Apr 5, 2008)

Here's a shot of my Tiger.


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

I put the pictures of my 5 all together with the color names to make it easier lol
I love these guys. A fish's color depends a lot on what kind of diet they've got. If they've got a wide variety of food in their diet they'll have brigher colors. So even if you get a 'bland' colored Oscar that doesn't mean he'll stay that way, it's up to you.
Oh, and you're *going *to love him! How could you not?


----------

